# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Μαλινουά;;;

## cowboysxaris

Καλημερα στην παρέα! Το καναρινι που πήρα όπως σας έχω αναφέρει σαν μαλινουα και ειμουν χαρούμενος γιατί τουλάχιστον είπα ότι ειναι μαλινουα και δεν κοροιδευτικα, λόγω ότι λέει και με κλειστό το ρανφος, ακούγοντας κάποια βίντεο είδα ότι και τα ρολερ έτσι λένε και ότι το δικό μου κανει έτσι και φέρνει πολύ... Τι συμβαίνει τώρα;;;  :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

*Φίλε,...Φωτό ..φωτο ...φωτό !!!!! έτσι τι να πουμε!!??* ::

----------


## cowboysxaris

φιλε ηλια δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ακομι δεν εχω καταφερει να βαλω τισ φωτο, τισ περασα απο την φωτογραφικη, στο λαπτοπ, αλλα εδω δεν δεν δεν.. κανενασ πιο ευκολοσ τροποσ...???

----------


## Gardelius

*Αλλιως δεν ξερω τροπο...πες που ¨κολλας¨ και θα σε βοηθησουμε..!
*

----------


## cowboysxaris

εχω τισ φωτο σε ενα φαλεκο, στονμ υπολογιστη, τι κανω? την ωρα που γραφω, μπορω να πατησω κατι και να βαλω και φωτο? η να κανω αντιγραφη επικολληση?

----------


## vag21

> *Φίλε,...Φωτό ..φωτο ...φωτό !!!!! έτσι τι να πουμε!!??*


απο τις φωτο θα καταλαβεις αν ειναι μαλινουα ή χαρτζ?μπραβο λιακο ,εισαι δυνατος εσυ αγορι μου  :Fighting0030:

----------


## fysaei

και ρόλερ νά ναι μία χαρά..πάντως τα μαλινουά ξέρω τραγουδούν με ανοικτο ράμφος..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Μα εγω μαλινουα ηθελαααα  :sad:  και αν ειναι ρολερ, τι κανει ρολερ με μαλινουα;;;

----------


## lee

εαν εχει κλειστο δακτυλιδι στο ποδι του διαβασετο και γραψε τα στοιχεια του
αυτος ειναι ο ευκολος τροπος!

----------


## jk21

*Aνεβασε βιντεο ,να σου πουμε την γνωμη μας 

Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube**Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*

----------


## cowboysxaris

Κατάφερα και διάβασα το δακτυλιδι, ειναι σκούρο κόκκινο μπορντο, με Ε12016Ε00Τ1

----------


## panos70

0501
Ηλιάδης Ηλίας   
EOO-T01    
Θεσσαλονίκη    
Harz


ειναι απο το συκβε ,εσυ απο που το πηρες το καναρινι ;

----------


## panos70



----------


## cowboysxaris

Τι ειναι το συκβε; Δλδ δεν ειναι μαλινουα; Δεν μπορεί να γίνει μπέρδεμα με αυτά τα δάκτυλοδια η να ειναι διπλα κτλ; Το πήρα απο έναν που είχε πετ σοπ και τώρα το έκλεισε και πουλάει λέει μόνο τα πουλια

----------


## panos70

Ναι απο ποια περιοχη το πηρες ; διαβασε εδω και θα καταλαβεις  http://sykbe.blogspot.gr/search/labe...B3%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## cowboysxaris

Στο κέντρο τις πόλης σαν πλανόδιους κάπως που είχε μαγαζι λέει το έκλεισε και πουλούσε τα πουλιά, δηλαδή ειναι σίγουρα harz το θέμα λάθους κτλ κτλ; Καλα δεν θέλω να το πιστεψω

----------


## koukoulis

τι χρώματα έχει το πουλι;

----------


## cowboysxaris

Κίτρινο

----------


## koukoulis

Αυτό είναι καλό σημάδι. Τώρα θα πρέπει αύριο το πρωί να μας βάλεις ένα βίντεο, όχι για να το δούμε, αλλά κυρίως για να το ακούσουμε.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Γιατί τι χρώμα έχουν τα χέρζ; Επισεις με τα δάκτυλοδια τι γίνετε; Μπορεί να υπάρχουν ίδια (νοθεία) γίνονται διάφορα ;;

----------


## cowboysxaris

και οσο μου εκανε τι χαρη το  πρωη δεν ξερω γιατι τοσο μα τοσο λιγο..http://&#91;IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/i....mp4&#91;/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Χαρη δωσε σκετο το λινκ του βιντεο .δεν ανεβαινει ετσι

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δηλαδή πως;

----------


## babis100nx

Παρε μονο το κομματι που λεει [img]μπλα μπλα μπλα [img] και θα εμφανιστει εκει που λεει  share it ειναι.

----------


## yannis37

αφου ο εκτροφεας βγάζει hartz ρε παιδιά, τι ψαχνουμε?

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ υπαρχουν και καποιοι που εχουν και τα μεν και τα δε καμμια φορα ... ή διωχνουνε τη μια  ρατσα  και πανε σε αλλη καμμια φορα .Αν το ακουσουμε βεβαια ,θα γινει σαφες

----------


## cowboysxaris

http://imageshack.us/a/img837/7987/9...dedafcmmvk.mp4

----------


## jk21

το συγκεκριμενο λινκ ,πατω play και δεν παιζει ... σιγουρα ειναι οκ ή εγω μονο εχω προβλημα;

----------


## Gardelius

*Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube !!!!! Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## cowboysxaris

νομιζω πωσ ειναι δικο μου το προβλημα.. δν εν ξερω τι ομωσ

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε να το ανεβασεις στο youtube .κανε και εκει λογαριασμο

----------


## jk21

βιντεακι τελικα ,για να ακουγαμε τι ειναι το πουλακι ,δεν μπορεις να ανεβασεις;

----------


## jimi gats

το πουλι ειναι χαρτζ εφοσον φοραει αυτον τον κωδικο...Τ1 ο αριθμος του εκτροφεα και μαλιστα απο τους πιο ιστορικους εκτροφεις.. Συκβε ο συλλογος ..Ολα καλα λοιπον να το χαιρεσαι το πουλι.

----------

